# Squash Cooking



## shellyLisa (Jan 22, 2010)

We have a garden & have squash coming out our butts. Can anyone give any recommendations of different ways to cook it/eat it? Currently I fry, boil and can/pickle them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. I was just playing. Baked and grilled are my favorite way. Well second favorite besides frying it but you already mentioned that.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Boil it and throw some sugar in it. Might be surprised if you have not tried it. The kids here love it.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Here's a good recipe.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/cheesy-squash-casserole-recipe.html


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Have one recipe- get a large piece of foil- slice the squash, add some broccoli, microwave baby carrots and a sweet potato for about 2 minutes, cut up a big onion. slice the potato and put all of the above in the foil, add some seasoning and let it grill for about 20 minutes. When the carrots are done, it is usually ready. Serve with some fat free Italian dressing and it is wonderful. You can omit any item or add anything else but this is our standard recipe at the Lease or Lake House. Next morning you can add the left overs to some scrambled eggs for a nice hearty breakfast.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

run whole zucchini thru the food processor blade shredder , so it looks like shredded cheese.

heat some butter in a skillet and fry chopped 1/2 of white onion, then throw in the squash , a dash of garlic salt and black pepper and saute/toss till done and internal water has cooked off a bit.


the stewed squash/onion/tomato is good too


shredded as above works good instead of pasta for spaghetti


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Cut red skin "new" potatoes, squash, and onions between 1/4 and 1/2" thick. In a casserole dish, layer the potatoes first, then the onions, and then the squash, lightly sprinkling Salad Supreme as you add. Repeat the layer process, cover, and bake at 350 degrees for approxiamately 30 minutes. Remove from the oven, and cover the vegetables with cheddar cheese. Put in the oven, uncovered, long enough for the cheese to melt.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

A favorite of mine is to block the squash and stew down with tomatoes simular to how many do with Okra. Can find tons of recipes with stewed okra and just use squash or both.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

So many ways besides fry..lol , It all depends on your taste buds..

Fisrst, I m going to beed a sac full, then we can proceed..lol

Steam it, grill, bake,roasted ,salads, bread, stuffed, ratatouilles, casseroles, soups, pancakes, lasagna , curried ..the list goes on.

Here is a link for some...

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20509747,00.html

---------------------------------------------------------

Here is one that will help get the pile smaller:

6 cups of combo of zucchini and summer squash sliced
1/2 c. chopped onions
3 cloves of minced garlic
1 can of cream of celery or cream of mushroom
8 oz. sour cream
1 cup of shredded carrots
8 oz. package of herb stuffing mix
1/2 cup of butter melted for the stuffing
1/4 cup of asiago shredded cheese
salt & pepper to taste

Directions:

In a large sautÃ© pan, add onion and garlic and cook for 2-3 minutes. Add squash combo and sautÃ© for 5-6 minutes. Add soup, sour cream, carrots. Mix together the crumbs, asiago cheese and butter. In a 13x9 pan. Put veggie mixture in a buttered casserole dish Top with bread crumb mixture. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I took some home grown squash a potatoes and grated them together and made hashbrowns with breakfast. They were good with salt and a little butter.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Chop up and boil in a couple cans of Rotel and cook until tender.Way easy!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you have Zuchini, or something that is similar in firmness, it is great on the grill. For zuchini, slice in half long ways, then cut those in half so you have long skinny 1/4 pie shaped cross section zuchini strips. Put in a ziplock, add a couple of tablespoons of olive oil, add seasoning (Tony's for me), shake to coat evenly. Then lay them on the grill, turning every 2.5 minutes per side. Total cook is 7-8 minutes over a hot grill. BTW, this works great with Aspargus too, but buy or pick the thickest ones you can find.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, I agree on grilled also. I even like overgrown squash by splitting in half, coring out seeds, spray with Pan and grill on the open side only for about 8 - 10 minutes and eat like that. Good stuff. Can season as desired like Pocketfisherman says.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

For yellow squash, slice it up boil them until tender, drain, mash up like mash potatoes add butter and sugar. salt and pepper. Enjoy. Love it. My wife makes it like this .


----------



## bobbyc28 (May 26, 2004)

Cooked this last weekend and it was a big hit. It's for zucchini but I am sure it would work with squash


1/2 cup panko (Japanese breadcrumbs)
1/4 cup loosely packed fresh basil leaves
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 cup finely grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 pound zucchini, cut into 1/4-inch-thick rounds
1 tablespoon olive oil $ Click to see savings
Vegetable cooking spray
*Preparation*


Preheat oven to 450Â°. Process first 3 ingredients in a food processor 10 to 15 seconds or until finely ground. Stir together breadcrumb mixture and cheese in a medium bowl. Toss zucchini rounds with oil. Dredge zucchini, 1 round at time, in breadcrumb mixture, pressing gently to adhere. Place rounds in a single layer in a jelly-roll pan coated with cooking spray. Bake 30 minutes or until browned and crisp. Serve hot.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

if yellow:
slice them and some onion, put in a quart pot. Add just a little water to produce steam. cover and cook until tender. drain the water. Now add butter, salt or whatever seasoning you like and some shredded cheese. Mix it up until cheese is melted.

green is good brushed with either butter or EV olive oil, salted and then grilled on pit, baking pan in oven or nonstick skillet on stove top.

Also love to grill the sliced green squash and add it to an omelet. Very good!


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I cook it down with a little butter till nice and tender then add some heavy cream


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Grilled is my favorite. Another way we found is to cube the squash/zuch and cook on the stove. Separately, brown hamburger meat and add taco seasoning. After both are done, combine them, cover with shredded cheese, and then bake for about 15 minutes.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Slice thin and place in frying pan lightly seasoned with salt / pepper. When water /liquid from squash is almost gone, remove and use instead of pasta noodles with any type of sauce. Never miss the noodles and it is lower carb diet.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Zucchini bread!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

any kind... cut up, sautÃ© in olive oil and add watcha like... rotel, pico, garlic salt and pepper, Italian herbs or herbs de province....then a splash of white wine or beer... simmer.


----------

